# Lionel 259E Nickel Plated Dome



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

1) Are the two domes for the 259E the same part, 1015-5?
2) Is anyone aware of a source for either the copper or nickel plated 259E dome?

Thank you, swede


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*Domes*

Fred, Brasseurs (traindoctor) has Nickel domes, Olsen toy train parts carries both nickel & copper.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I thought the Train Tender had some. TJCruiser must of bought em out.:laugh:


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you, Jerry. 

I picked up a trashed 259E thinking I could use it for parts and, as usual, began looking to restore it.

Both domes were missing, as were some other parts. I went to Olsen's pictorials to get the part numbers and only one was indicated for the domes. On other 259E's that I've worked on, each dome was definitely fitted to its position and I thought there must be two separate part numbers. 

I did not locate the part on the Brasseur site but did on the Olsen site. After seeing the per unit cost is $9.00, this particular 259E is looking more and more like a parts source.

Thanks, swede

ps: T-man, thanks for responding. I didn't call Jeff simply because he no longer shows the part in his inventory.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

T-Man, I think you are right about TJ depleting Jeff Kane’s supply. I thought he also had them, but Nope!!

Swede, If you go to Brasseurs, scroll down to the Prewar link, and you will find them. I only checked Olsen, brasseurs, and Jeff 
Kane.


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks, teledoc. My visits to the Brasseur site have been limited and the Prewar designation never caught my eye before.

swede


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

The Prewar link is easy to miss.


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

May be true but once found I'll remember where to look.

swede


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Both of mine are nickel.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

There are a few versions of the 259's. Could you post a picture?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

The 259 locos typically had only nickel domes. The copper domes were found on the Lionel 1661 or 1681.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The early 259's with spoke wheels had the copper domes.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

*259*

Photos not great.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*You definitely have the newer version*

You definitely have the newer versionThis is from 2010.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Call Jeff, sometimes he has stuff he dosent have up on the site. I polished the nickel off of one of mine, lol copper underneath.


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

SJM, yes, sometimes Jeff has parts that are not listed in his inventory. If I have not cannibalized the 259E by the time I place my next order with Jeff, I will ask him about availability and price.

Thanks, swede


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi guys. Just back from some travelling, catching up on threads here.

The two domes on the 259 are identical to each other, and identical to the size/form used on 1661, 1681, 1015, 1035, 1501, 1503, 1506, and 258 locos. The domes come in copper, nickel-plated-copper, and flat black (later 258's). Later 259's had nickel-plate-copper domes, whereas some reproduction (new) domes are nickel-on-steel. In general, they are all interchangeable for fit on the locos mentioned.

If you have a DENTED dome, do NOT throw it out. I can be easily smoothed, using the soft-curved end of a door hinge pin head ... tap that into the underside (inside) of the dome gently around the full surface, while supporting the outside of the dome against a block of wood. You'll be surprise how easily the dome re-takes its original shape.

Hope that helps a bit!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeff Kane's part # for the copper domes are:

1015-5CU steam dome copper repro 259,Jr Loco 


His nickel domes are:

1015-5N steam dome nickel repro 259,Jr Loco


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome home, TJ and thank you for the responses. 

I have never used the curved end of a door hinge pin to straighten a dome in the past but I have used the curved end of a carriage bolt with satisfactory results. The 259 E I picked up this time did not have domes to straighten.

The basic part number 1015 is what I used when searching Jeff's numeric prewar 2 inventory list. The domes were not listed then and are not listed now, unless I am not searching the inventory correctly.

When I am putting my next parts order together, I'll ask about the domes.

Again, TJ, thanks

swede


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Swede. You're quite welcome.

Door hinge pin / carriage bolt ... same idea ... anything soft-round that can be used as a peen on the inside of the dome. Glad you've got the method in hand.

On Jeff's ttender.com site, go to the parts list. In the left-side menu, click on Alphanumeric Prewar 2, and scroll down ... there you'll see 1015-6N and 1015-6CU.

Hope that helps!

TJ


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting, TJ. The 1015-6N and 6CU are for the smoke stack. 1015-5N or 5CU would be the dome parts, I believe.

swede


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Swede,

Doh! You're right, of course. I spoke too soon, without reading carefully.

I'm pretty sure Jeff has the 1015-5 parts, though ... I've ordered them from him frequently.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks, TJ. I'll pester Jeff when it's time to place a good sized parts order.

swede


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I bought this for restoration at the last train show I went to.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Chief, Just for grins, check the collector plate, and see if you have the one with “Gauge misspelled as “Guage”. The 259 is one of those motors that had some plates that had the error.

On another note, do we have a new addition to the family yet???:laugh:


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I will have to check all 4 that I have.
Yes Mara Cecilia was born 5/24 at 2002 hours.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Chief, Congrats on the new addition. The “.error” isn’t rare, for added value, but it is one loco that had the error on a few motors. It’s more like a conversation piece.


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

Chief, my congratulations on your two new additions, also.

The 259 looks to be in quite good shape. I notice a couple dents at the boiler front but none at the rear of the cab. The domes look good, also.

I am curious to know if the printed corrugated sheet under the 259 has something to do with the weapon using bacon grease dipped bullets?

swede


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Congratulation, Chief ... on BOTH additions!!!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks TJ!

RS a topic for another thread in another forum ;}


----------

